# Does Reconciliation Ever Really Work?



## DG3 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think I'm done trying. It's been almost six months since I discovered his affair. One night stand but six years of text/naked pix/phone calls as well as sexting with a man on Craigslist! I just don't think I can get past it. I have been trying. We went to church, we went on dates. He has no contact, transparent, passwords, no STD's all that crap. I still don't believe. I am starting to believe those people who say once a cheater always a cheater. I mean he got away with it. He cheated and got to keep the loving wife and kids and stay in the house, the whole nine yards! No consequences other than having to stop seeing these people. Big woop! I don't want to break up our family, we have three kids and he's a good dad. But what about me! When do I get my needs fulfilled??!! I really think I am done trying.


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

he was sexting with a man? did he cheat with a woman? why did he say he was talking to the man?


----------



## Betrayed24 (Dec 9, 2011)

i just recently found out my husband was talking to a guy on craigslist but he ended up meeting up with him..


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It appears your doing all the work, so no R won't work. But, if he can make the effort in helping you heal from infidelity, and make the effort in building a healthier marriage then R can work.

Two different issue *he* need to address. Once he can find the reason for being so decietful with out pointing to the marriage then theres hope. I mean its all about him as an individual and why he is the way he is and how he can prevent it from happening again....either with you or in another relationship. Its really up to him to have that character traite that he can be proud of.

Then he also has to look at his marriage and what he need to do to have a healthy one, it may not be with you but in general he needs to look at the tools he needs to have a healthy relationship. 

Bottom line girl, he needs to do the work for him self. You can be the best wife around, but it up to him to make the changes him self for him self.....you can't change people.

I have made these changes and the reward for it are ten fold, its just hard for people to see that with positive changes you get to reap the rewards that others return to you for the good changes one makes. 

IDK maybe he is get undiserved rewards, or maybe hes not getting any rewards for the good changes as far and few between they are. IDK 

In it most simplest form " make me happy and I'll make you happy" or vise versuve


----------

